# Divided Planted 10G



## Eltuine (Aug 11, 2019)

I've finally finished setting up my very first planted aquarium! I'm planning on keeping 2 bettas (the divider is solid down the middle, and both sides have a filter). I'm no magnificent aquascape artist, but I'm pretty pleased with the results so far.

Now I just need to wait for it to finish cycling! I'm also waiting for one more java fern too stick in front of that filter in the left, and an anubias for the foreground on the right. Think I'm gonna stick a black background on, too.

And yes, that is blue gravel in the tubes of the sponge filters. Stupid things kept floating, and I only had blue left to weigh them down!


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks good. Keep going at it
The betta will be happy there 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The divider is nice and clean-looking. Are they slide binders on either end holding a piece of glass?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

On the right side, the middle plant is that another piece of Java Fern? if so it looks like you planted it in the gravel, Java Fern should not be planted or it will die. Very Clean division of the tank BTW.


----------



## Eltuine (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback!

The divider is the one from Lifewithpets on youtube, they sell them on ebay.

And don't worry, that's a sword planted in the gravel on the right, not a java fern. 

My vals have all melted, unfortunately. I'm hoping they recover, but I'm not feeling terribly optimistic... Maybe I'll try some crypts if the val kicks the bucket.


----------

